# Contemporary Itallian Organ Composers



## ptr

I've found another hole in My Organ Music Collection to fill, need suggestions of Organ compositions/recordings by Italian composers post 1900 and the more contemporary the better! 

I have BTW one such disc and it is with two works by Ottorino Respighi featuring a suite for Organ and Strings and Three Preludes!

Give me suggestions on some meaty organ Itallianisms!

/ptr


----------



## dgee

I know there's a Berio piece for organ - Fa-Si - but that's all from me


----------

